
Show HN: Hacker Experience 2 – Open source hacking simulation - napsterbr
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/hacker-experience-2-open-source-hacking-game--2
======
napsterbr
Hello HN,

We are working on an open source game[0] which has the main goal of teaching
non-technical players concepts about Computer Science, security and
encryption. We want them to take a second look at how our privacy is at risk,
learn what is VPN, HTTPS, GPG etc. and get them to use these tools in the real
world.

We decided to take this goal to the next level by creating the project "Let's
Build a Game", which focuses both on technical and non-technical users. We
believe that by submitting a small contribution and seeing it get released to
a game they love, will bring a unique sense of accomplishment to these
contributors. With this practical experience we want to foster Computer
Science education among young students.

In other words, we want to create a welcoming open source community for first-
time contributors. Open source projects tend to be intimidating even to
experienced programmers, and we want to change that.

I know the HN crowd is definitely non non-technical, but you can also be a
part of the project. The article shows some examples on how you can
contribute. Our stack is very exciting! Backend is mostly Erlang/OTP +
Elixir[1], and the UI is in F# + C# with MonoGame for cross-platform
support[2].

We are also undergoing a crowdfunding campaign at Indiegogo[3], and the
success of Let's Build a Game greatly depends on it.

Happy to hear suggestions and feedback about the project and answer any
questions you might have. By the way, we are a startup and are looking for
investors, sponsors and partners. Feel free to ask for our business plan. You
can drop me a line at renato@hackerexperience.com.

\--

[0] - [https://hackerexperience.com](https://hackerexperience.com)

[1] -
[https://engineering.hackerexperience.com/post/7/systems_arch...](https://engineering.hackerexperience.com/post/7/systems_arch..).

[2] -
[https://engineering.hackerexperience.com/post/9/desktop_web_...](https://engineering.hackerexperience.com/post/9/desktop_web_..).

[3] - [https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/hacker-
experience-2-open-...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/hacker-
experience-2-open-..).

------
new_hackers
Sweet, love it! Was thinking about building a mmorpg with elixir and elm.
Instead I'll just tag along with your project (great background story btw).
I've signed up, can't wait to get started

------
herbst
Looks interesting. I am still not over getting banned for actually scripting a
game about hacking tho.

